# Codeblocks for Turbo C on Windows 7



## spkm22 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi...

I'm new to programming in C & just wanted to learn as it require. so I've just installed codebloks for C program..

AS i debugg any program, it gives me the following error..

The debugger executable is not set.
To set it, go to setting/compiler and debugger", switch to the "Program" tab. and select the debugger program. 

I tried but not able to do it.. How can i do it? so that i can run my programs.

Plz help me out of this...

Thanks

spkm


----------



## abhijangda (Aug 29, 2010)

try reinstalling codeblocks or you can try any other IDE.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 29, 2010)

Since you are just learning C and are in search for a good debugger, I suggest Visual Studio 2010 Express version which is free. Though it has a non-standard compiler (which is quite close to C99 standards), it can be a very good combo for learning C/C++.

Later when you are comfortable with C/C++, you could use CodeBlocks with GCC, a compiler that is standards compliant and cross platform (meaning it work on UNIX and UNIX-like environments too).


----------



## spkm22 (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks!!

I'm having Winsows 7 64 bit installed in my lapy. Is visual studio 2010 work on widows 7? What do i need to do for this to work as some of the softwares & programs doesn't work on 7 64 bit?


Is there any other standard compiler for C language, plz can you share a link if you know...

---
Spkm


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 30, 2010)

Here is the link: *www.microsoft.com/express/Downloads/Download-2010.aspx#2010-All

It works with all version of Windows from XP till 7 and both 32-bit as well as 64-bit. You don't need any other software. It's an ISO file which you either need to mount or extract for the setup files. This version is free for use.

I am supposing you are looking for a free version of the compiler and GCC is a free an open source C compiler. You can move to this compiler a bit later when you are comfortable with C and C++.


----------



## nims11 (Sep 7, 2010)

Dev C++ has a brilliant and very easy to use debugger. giv it a try.


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Sep 9, 2010)

you need to download GDB(Gnu Debugger)


----------



## spkm22 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!

Now it's working fine on my system!!

spkm22


----------

